# Have you ever cheated/been cheated on?



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Have you ever cheated on a significant other before? Or have you ever been cheated on yourself?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 31, 2018)

a long time ago, i took up a governess position in a great country home. i was to teach this young girl, who was related (in one way or another) to the master of the house. he was pretty rude and mean, and kinda ugly, but we became close over time. he confessed his love and we were engaged. i later discovered that he was already married. in fact, his wife, a deranged woman, was kept locked up in one of the towers of his home. once i discovered his duplicity, i ran away. years later, i discovered he had lost everything in a fire set by his lunatic wife. i returned to him, finding him blind- a mere shell of the man he used to be- and his wife dead. we've been living happily ever after since...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2018)

Maybe?  Not entirely sure tbh.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Nobody takes my threads seriously.



This isn't the CB, I want real answers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 31, 2018)

never been in a relationship to cheat or get cheated on but i've messed around with taken women before


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 31, 2018)

Ava said:


> Nobody takes my threads seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the CB, I want real answers.



okay fine ava. i'll open up and tell you about what really happened to me. in my actual life. i used to date this guy called ross. he was jewish but celebrated christmas. he worked as a palaeontologist and has this annoying yet endearing habit of discussing dinosaurs with anyone who would listen. anyway, we had an awesome relationship but he slept with someone else while we were on break. i considered that cheating, and we didn't get back together for a long, long time. i eventually became his baby mother and he was able to win me back in a dramatic airport finale.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Itachі said:


> never been in a relationship to cheat or get cheated on but i've messed around with taken women before


Did their boyfriends find out?


----------



## Itachі (Jan 31, 2018)

Ava said:


> Did their boyfriends find out?



not that i know of

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 31, 2018)

Why do you wanna know?  I wouldn't feel comfortable disclosing my past indiscretions, if I had


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 31, 2018)

Been cheated on once, and thought about cheating once, different relationships.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Why do you wanna know?  I wouldn't feel comfortable disclosing my past indiscretions, if I had


Saw this topic on another forum and it had 20 pages with some wild stories, I thought the same would happen in here.

Clearly I overestimated the KCC.


----------



## El Hit (Jan 31, 2018)

I have never cheated, I took a woman that had a boyfriend but I was not aware of that and also felt cheated. 
I ended my only serious relationship because the girl cheated tho.
It was one of the worst times in my life.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 31, 2018)

Keep it on subject please, about to go through and delete spam posts


----------



## MO (Jan 31, 2018)

El Hit said:


> It was one of the worst times in my life.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 31, 2018)

Both. I think it was me who cheated more. Yeah yeah I am a scumbag. All in all cheating is shit, just shows disrespect, zero willpower and not enough confidence in your relationship and in your/your other half's resolution to be in the said relationship. I am not trying to act like I am not guilty of any of those  

Luckily, most of that is behind me, I guess.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

I've never cheated and my partners never cheated on me either. 
I thought about cheating more than once though.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Never cheated in my relationships, but I was guilty of having fun with the ladies who were cheating their partners.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Never cheated in my relationships, but I was guilty of having fun with the ladies who were cheating their partners.


We're not perfect, shit happens. 
I even thought about cheating many times.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> We're not perfect, shit happens.
> I even thought about cheating many times.


Worst thing I did thought was when I went out with a girl who ended relationship with my best firend at that time, this was so low of me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Worst thing I did thought was when I went out with a girl who ended relationship with my best firend at that time, this was so low of me.


Are you sorry about it?
If you are, that's what matters. As I said, shit happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Are you sorry about it?
> If you do, that's what matters. As I said, shit happens.


Of course I do.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> Of course I do.


That's what makes you a better guy today. 
I'd dare to say you've changed and improved alot.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 1, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> That's what makes you a better guy today.
> I'd dare to say you've changed and improved alot.


I still do dumb stuff, but I will never repeat that mistake.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

mob said:


> I still do dumb stuff, but I will never repeat that mistake.


I also do dumb stuff.. that's good to hear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Feb 1, 2018)

Never cheated.
Been cheated twice. 

Some women are assholes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 1, 2018)

Never cheated.

Not sure if I've been cheated physically. But I've been cheated emotionally, thus I suspect I've been cheated physically too.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 1, 2018)

My dad has cheated on my mom numerous times and i saw the pain it put her through and i even been cheated on myself as i grew up by two of my exes. I know how it hurts being cheated on by the one you love and i would never do that to someone i love. I feel if you cheat on the person then you dont truly love that person deep down. If im with someone its because i love that person with all my heart and i have no interest in being with anyone else.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes I've cheated....on my exams.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 1, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> We're not perfect, shit happens.
> I even thought about cheating many times.


That’s not a “shit happens” kind of thing
That’s a “I’m a terrible person” don’t downplay how horrible cheating is and how it makes the person being cheated on feel


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> That’s not a “shit happens” kind of thing
> That’s a “I’m a terrible person” don’t downplay how horrible cheating is and how it makes the person being cheated on feel


I disagree.
People makes mistakes and people changes. If they are sorry about what they did and they change for good then it's not being a terrible person. Now, if that person isn't sorry or keeps making mistakes just for fun then yeah, they're terrible persons.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 1, 2018)

I did not cheat, but I wish I did.








It would have helped to end some shit faster.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't think I could ever do that. I saw it happen to my mother more than once, and what it did to her. I'm ashamed of my own brother for cheating on his SO on a couple occasions.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## El Hit (Feb 1, 2018)

Dark Wanderer said:


> I don't think I could ever do that. I saw it happen to my mother more than once, and what it did to her. I'm ashamed of my own brother for cheating on his SO on a couple occasions.


Yeah, just tell the person you do not like them anymore. At least in my case I would have been much better is this girl just told me, instead of me finding out in that terrible way.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 1, 2018)

It seems women especially feel  against cheating. But since monogamy is unnatural for humans I rather think it's futile.

If all men and women could be in open relationships, none of this shit would happen. 

I'm all for polyandry btw.Kappa


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 2, 2018)

Dayscanor said:


> It seems women especially feel  against cheating. But since monogamy is unnatural for humans I rather think it's futile.
> 
> If all men and women could be in open relationships, none of this shit would happen.
> 
> I'm all for polyandry btw.Kappa



Monogamy and polyamory come "natural" to humans. Monogamous couplings and polyamorous couplings are behaviors observed in human beings, and the remaining evidence of pre-history and early civilization indicate such. It all is dependent on numerous sets of factors, personal disposition, upbringing and societal values, etc. There is no one natural state of being when it comes to romantic relations. I think you're confusing the natural inclination to feel a sexual desire or attraction for multiple people with a desire to act on that attraction. We will meet tons we find sexually appealing or desirable, but not necessarily wanting to act on those impulses. 

As for cheating, no I have never cheated. It's hard enough for me to get interested in going after a single person, but trying to juggle more than one? That's a hassle. Not to mention, I could never do that to my partner. I have not been cheated on, to my knowledge at least.


----------



## NO (Feb 2, 2018)

The serious responses in this thread feel very unrealistic or unmodern to me because of what I experienced first-hand in college. 

In the U.S. culture I grew up in, most of my friends cheated until they got caught and there was no principle that would stop them from doing it. I’ve seen this stuff happen so many times with my friends that I was fully desensitized to cheating very early on. I didn’t even blink when my roommate brought a new chick in for the fifth weekend in a row, and he was talking to his girlfriend’s mom about yard work earlier that day with a straight face. 

Cheating was a very normal occurrence in my social circle. You just didn’t say anything and they never got caught.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 2, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> The serious responses in this thread feel very unrealistic or unmodern to me because of what I experienced first-hand in college.



You were probably around an abnormally high concentration of shitty and selfish people.


----------



## NO (Feb 2, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You were probably around an abnormally high concentration of shitty and selfish people.


The shocking part is that this isn’t true. None of my cheating friends were shitty people and they couldn’t be reduced to a stereotype.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2018)

Dayscanor said:


> It seems women especially feel  against cheating. But since monogamy is unnatural for humans I rather think it's futile.
> 
> If all men and women could be in open relationships, none of this shit would happen.
> 
> I'm all for polyandry btw.Kappa



If you're going to be in an open relationship you might as well just not be in a relationship. If im going to be with someone then they will be with me and me alone. If they wanna be with me and other women then they can stay single.


----------



## Katou (Feb 2, 2018)

I've cheated on my waifu on several occasions ... 
i do it every 3 months .. 
father for i have sin .. 

 kill me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> The serious responses in this thread feel very unrealistic or unmodern to me because of what I experienced first-hand in college.
> 
> In the U.S. culture I grew up in, most of my friends cheated until they got caught and there was no principle that would stop them from doing it. I’ve seen this stuff happen so many times with my friends that I was fully desensitized to cheating very early on. I didn’t even blink when my roommate brought a new chick in for the fifth weekend in a row, and he was talking to his girlfriend’s mom about yard work earlier that day with a straight face.
> 
> Cheating was a very normal occurrence in my social circle. You just didn’t say anything and they never got caught.


Not everyone's from U.S. culture, and it's hard to generalize everything as a concept from one experience. 

The one time I considered it was when the relationship was not working out but was at a time where I felt bad breaking it off and had someone I liked more, but in the end it just ended without much fuss. Though karma came back 100x harder in return regardless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NO (Feb 2, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Not everyone's from U.S. culture, and it's hard to generalize everything as a concept from one experience.
> 
> The one time I considered it was when the relationship was not working out but was at a time where I felt bad breaking it off and had someone I liked more, but in the end it just ended without much fuss. Though karma came back 100x harder in return regardless.


Fair enough, but I can't imagine my college experience was some outlier. It's not like I went to some big party school and the people I was hanging out with were people everyone would describe as normal, perhaps in loving relationships. My coworker is 5 years married, an alright guy if I knew nothing else, and he straight up told me he banged a stripper. The people in my circles cheat in their pastimes, it's a cruel world.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 2, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Fair enough, but I can't imagine my college experience was some outlier. It's not like I went to some big party school and the people I was hanging out with were people everyone would describe as normal, perhaps in loving relationships. My coworker is 5 years married, an alright guy if I knew nothing else, and he straight up told me he banged a stripper. The people in my circles cheat in their pastimes, it's a cruel world.


I mean, you're not wrong, there's a commonly occuring mentality to discard the feelings of another for one's own benefit; selfishness prevails more often than not and with it it's easy to cheat, and we can try to question it ''Why would they hurt someone they love?" 
"Why betray someone that's been with them through everything?" but there's no real requirement for logical thinking, since I'm assuming it's all about ''them''. What they want, while going completely blind to the person who was once with them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 2, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> If you're going to be in an open relationship you might as well just not be in a relationship.



Would disagree. Love and sex aren't necessarily connected. In fact it's possible to love someone and still having sex with another person. An open relationship is much better than cheating, and I actually know relationships where the "sex outside" even helps improving the relationship.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2018)

No.

I've struggled with it, but nah. I will never go out of my way to actively do something like it. Never understood the struggle until recently, which I thankfully have policed my thoughts and have better control now. Self-reflection and constantly reminding yourself would you be willing to betray or disrespect someone that cares for you deeply. If you're down for that, just understand you're a piece of shit. There's no way around it.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 2, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> If you're going to be in an open relationship you might as well just not be in a relationship.


Now this is called being judgemental and having prejudice.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2018)

Catamount said:


> Now this is called being judgemental and having prejudice.



I don't care.. it's also my opinion I think open relationships are pointless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> Would disagree. Love and sex aren't necessarily connected. In fact it's possible to love someone and still having sex with another person. An open relationship is much better than cheating, and I actually know relationships where the "sex outside" even helps improving the relationship.



I disagree and will always disagree.. if you love someone then you wouldn't want to have sex with anyone else. I will never believe someone can love someone and freely have sex with another person.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyhow I'm done posting on this topic because it just rubs me the wrong way. People can do what they want but I will always be against cheating and open relationships.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 2, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I disagree and will always disagree.. if you love someone then you wouldn't want to have sex with anyone else. I will never believe someone can love someone and freely have sex with another person.



Sorry, I didn't want to upset you or anything. I understand you and I'm not sure whether I could handle an open relationship myself.

Just saying that's not always just black and white. You'll never own a person and people change or are different. Imo an open relationship is just a better solution than cheating, if you're totally fine with it. And I'm sure some people are. To each their own.


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 2, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Monogamy and polyamory come "natural" to humans. Monogamous couplings and polyamorous couplings are behaviors observed in human beings, and the remaining evidence of pre-history and early civilization indicate such. It all is dependent on numerous sets of factors, personal disposition, upbringing and societal values, etc. There is no one natural state of being when it comes to romantic relations. I think you're confusing the natural inclination to feel a sexual desire or attraction for multiple people with a desire to act on that attraction. We will meet tons we find sexually appealing or desirable, but not necessarily wanting to act on those impulses.
> 
> As for cheating, no I have never cheated. It's hard enough for me to get interested in going after a single person, but trying to juggle more than one? That's a hassle. Not to mention, I could never do that to my partner. I have not been cheated on, to my knowledge at least.



Cheating happens for various reasons, including sexual desire. In that regard shouldn't we ask ourselves if monogamy, as in having only one partner at a time,  is truly the only valid option for humans, or if deep down we're all not predisposed to look for other partners, sometimes at the same time? Even if we look at nature, monogamy in animals is extemely rare. Humans naturally being animals would logically follow the same rules.Of course we have evolved, but that doesn't necessarily mean we lost all of our instincts. So on one hand we have the natural data about humans and animals which show that monogamy doesn't come naturally to them, in most cases, and on the other we have monogamy as a social construct, one that has been pushed forward notably by organized religion (Abrahamic religions specifically) and the Victorian era has only cemented that.And you could say that the traditional definition of marriage (or monogamy) stems from that.

Also to me at the very least the idea of having only one partner in your entire lifetime, as advocated by in the practice of marriage, makes absolutely no sense. And the data about failed marriages due to cheating only consolidates that.

Intention and acting are not that different to some people. To some women a guy who thinks about other women while in a relationship with them is considered cheating . At this point it seems each person has his own definition when it comes to when cheating actually happens and it's very hard to draw the line between intention and acting on it.

Yes there are some cultural differences here and there, but those differences are getting significantly smaller and what we see is that in most countries polygamy is going down, and in some places it's clearly prohibited. Which shows that the general consensus is that monogamy is  considered the only valid option, even in places that traditionally allow polygamy.


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 2, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> If you're going to be in an open relationship you might as well just not be in a relationship. If im going to be with someone then they will be with me and me alone. If they wanna be with me and other women then they can stay single.



Having an open relationship is usually something both people can agree upon, and it goes both ways. Any open relationship where one partner is forced into it ends up in failure.I guess some people just want to control what happens in their relationship more.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 2, 2018)

Dayscanor said:


> Cheating happens for various reasons, including sexual desire. In that regard shouldn't we ask ourselves if monogamy, as in having only one partner at a time,  is truly the only valid option for humans, or if deep down we're all not predisposed to look for other partners, sometimes at the same time? Even if we look at nature, monogamy in animals is extemely rare. Humans naturally being animals would logically follow the same rules.Of course we have evolved, but that doesn't necessarily mean we lost all of our instincts. So on one hand we have the natural data about humans and animals which show that monogamy doesn't come naturally to them, in most cases, and on the other we have monogamy as a social construct, one that has been pushed forward notably by organized religion (Abrahamic religions specifically) and the Victorian era has only cemented that.And you could say that the traditional definition of marriage (or monogamy) stems from that.
> 
> Also to me at the very least the idea of having only one partner in your entire lifetime, as advocated by in the practice of marriage, makes absolutely no sense. And the data about failed marriages due to cheating only consolidates that.
> 
> ...



OK, but it's not like monogamy just came from nothing, I think a lot of people that argue things are a 'social construct' miss that these things are derived from our innate characteristics as human beings. Again, some people will be inclined towards a polyamorous lifestyle, and some will not. There's no absolute answer on that. Cheating does happen for a number of reasons, yes, but that doesn't mean cheaters are even inclined to a polyamorous lifestyle or desire one. Because you have some that are chronic cheaters, that are just so selfish and inconsiderate of their partner(s), that they take whatever chance to stray that comes, and you have those that give into impulse or pressure, or those that are hitting rough patches in a monogamous relationship and act out, and regret ever doing so. Human sexuality is a very complicated thing, and I'd be wary on invoking "instincts" on that because our instincts can often tell us to do a ton of fucked up shit on that matter. We have sentience and unlike most animals, sapience, we are not blind actors simply driven by a desire to reproduce after all. 

Well, you should know polyamorous relationships have a higher failure rate. Jealousy becomes common in them, especially in feeling on partner is preferred over the others. It's a tough act to juggle, and failures of each relationships, and even why cheating happens are a varying set of factors for each individual case.

Well I rely on the physical and emotional aspect. Acknowledgement of attractiveness and desirability to most is not cheating, acting on that while with a partner, is. Same for the emotional aspect, you can have an emotional affair with someone while in a relationship and that too is a form of cheating. I think generally speaking, most people define cheating along those lines though you'll have those extreme outliers that consider mere feelings of desire as cheating. 

Well that act of polygamy specifically, was often results of exploitative practices and lopsided power dynamics between men and women in society. Polyamory is another matter entirely, most of those societies were not polyamorous, as they did not permit women to have more than one partner but their husband.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> Sorry, I didn't want to upset you or anything. I understand you and I'm not sure whether I could handle an open relationship myself.
> 
> Just saying that's not always just black and white. You'll never own a person and people change or are different. Imo an open relationship is just a better solution than cheating, if you're totally fine with it. And I'm sure some people are. To each their own.



Oh you didn't upset me hun just the topic itself gets to me. I mean I do understand what you mean trust me. Same as you though it's just something I couldn't do myself.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 2, 2018)

Dayscanor said:


> Having an open relationship is usually something both people can agree upon, and it goes both ways. Any open relationship where one partner is forced into it ends up in failure.I guess some people just want to control what happens in their relationship more.



I don't see it as control. I just feel if I can be faithful then I expect the other person should also. I know in open relationships both parties are open to it. Just not my thing.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 2, 2018)

Never cheated playing with others emotions never appealed to me.

Haven't been cheated on to my knowledge... Idk might have


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 2, 2018)

I've been cheated on before, and I suspect I was cheated on a second time as well (different person obviously) but I don't really have any proof of that. Even though those were some painful experiences, I still have a positive outlook on monogamous relationships and I enjoy them a lot.


I've never cheated myself personally, once I develop strong feelings for someone I end up losing interest in every other girl.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 2, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> OK, but it's not like monogamy just came from nothing, I think a lot of people that argue things are a 'social construct' miss that these things are derived from our innate characteristics as human beings. Again, some people will be inclined towards a polyamorous lifestyle, and some will not. There's no absolute answer on that. Cheating does happen for a number of reasons, yes, but that doesn't mean cheaters are even inclined to a polyamorous lifestyle or desire one. Because you have some that are chronic cheaters, that are just so selfish and inconsiderate of their partner(s), that they take whatever chance to stray that comes, and you have those that give into impulse or pressure, or those that are hitting rough patches in a monogamous relationship and act out, and regret ever doing so. Human sexuality is a very complicated thing, and I'd be wary on invoking "instincts" on that because our instincts can often tell us to do a ton of fucked up shit on that matter. We have sentience and unlike most animals, sapience, we are not blind actors simply driven by a desire to reproduce after all.
> 
> Well, you should know polyamorous relationships have a higher failure rate. Jealousy becomes common in them, especially in feeling on partner is preferred over the others. It's a tough act to juggle, and failures of each relationships, and even why cheating happens are a varying set of factors for each individual case.
> 
> ...



I think it's more useful to look at it from an anthropological angle. The findings seem to suggest that while the concept of marriage existed to some extent as far as the prehistorical era, it wasn't a strictly monogamous relationship as defined by today's standards. Mainly that our ancestors used to fuck everything that moved (cases of bestiality are also reported) .And  later on that  a monogamous relationship is deeply tied to procreation, although that too can vary.In today's age procreation is rarely the main concern of a relationship. What I'm arguing is that once humans settled and created civilizations, monogamy was pushed forward for various reasons, including inheritance but also order of succession, since religion notably has played such a political role, and still does in various parts of the world. And while we clearly have evolved socially, there's still an attempt to promote monogamy as the only valid kind of relationship .It's so ingrained in us, since our societies pretty much promote that that it really becomes hard to distinguish what is our nature vs what society expects of us. That's my opinion on the matter, but as you said there's still not a definite answer to that, even though all the anthropological data seems to suggest that monogamy isn't something that comes naturally to us, and it's more of an issue of society hammering that for reasons I explained above.

Yes no science is 100% exact at all times, and new data could appear that could give different conclusions, but we can't really ignore that. Rather than basing my opinion on my emotional response to the fact of cheating, I prefer to look at the scientific data available to us at that moment. Wether it is exact and will withstand the test of time remains to be seen, but it doesn't invalidate it imo.

We're still learning about human nature, hence why something like anthropology exists in the first place. As for sapience,it doesn't matter  either way since we're bound to be surpassed by A.I. 

Of course there'd be jealousy in polyamourous relationships as well, jealousy is a very basic human feeling. Plus I do doubt that most polyamourous couples equally want that, I feel like it's so easy to have one partner sacrifice his well being basically just so he can make a relationship work. See my response to Aphrodite about that bit. And overall I think it takes a certain level of maturity to make it work and give equal love and attention to all the partners...which isn't always easy to do. Because things are rarely that perfect.
But cheating is particularily seen as destructive to a relationship, it's felt as a betrayal. Whereas that in an open relationship you're acknowledging that you and the other person can have more than one partner, hence I feel like there's not as much of a  feeling of betrayal like in a monogamous relationship. You pretty much know what you signed up for.

Yeah I think we're both on the same boat when it comes what should be considered cheating.

I wanna talk more, but I don't wanna derail the discussion further, and it's getting a bit too serious for something that was meant initially as a joke. Kappa


----------



## El Hit (Feb 2, 2018)

Ava said:


> I've been cheated on before, and I suspect I was cheated on a second time as well (different person obviously) but I don't really have any proof of that. Even though those were some painful experiences, I still have a positive outlook on monogamous relationships and I enjoy them a lot.
> 
> 
> I've never cheated myself personally, once I develop strong feelings for someone I end up losing interest in every other girl.


This, when you are really in love, you do not even think in other girls. In my opinion people cheating are not in love, I do not trust their words when they make excuses.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sassy (Feb 3, 2018)

I've never cheated on my boyfriend and I never will, he's the first boyfriend I've ever had and will ever have. I know through my friends expierences and my sister's experiences that they've shared with me.... is that cheating is the most painful feeling to have no matter what gender you are it leaves you feeling like shit or feeling ashamed both ways negatively bringing you down in different situations just got to dust yourself off pick yourself up and keeping moving forward regardless of what mistakes you've made or didn't make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Cereza (Feb 5, 2018)

both...I've been cheated on several times and I cheated on revenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deidars (Feb 10, 2018)

Recently I found out I was cheated several times. And he was married the whole time.. and then left me for an older woman who is also married.

This has been fucking with me a lot recently, and I've been experiencing many new emotions, including suicide.. I don't have depression or any of that though, and it's usually easy for me to become happy again, but this is different.. I gave many first experiences to this man, and it was all a game to him.

So far I've only had two serious things with people, and each time I never cheated. Maybe this is weird in comparison to a lot of other people.. but I don't find myself easily attracted to someone else while in a relationship. Even when I'm alone with my thoughts I don't think of other people sexually. That's just how I am.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 15, 2018)

I've never cheated, and I'm pretty sure I've never been cheated on. My last ex didn't talk to many people. She did not strike me as the kind of person that would ever cheat.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 17, 2018)

no never cheated. it's something i'm actually really proud of. i have a dog's loyalty. if i'm rocking with you, i'm rocking with you. have i been cheated on? idk. people are gonna do what they're gonna do behind your back. i've never found out about it at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

